# The 2011 Commuting Days & Mileage Thread



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, we're 5 days in and still no 2011 mileage thread so if I can be so humble to do the honors and kick this year off&#8230;?

Towards the end of the 2010 thread *BrianMc* did a great summary of total mileage, fuel & dollars saved. I'm not one to host New Year's resolutions however, my personal goal is to _double my commuting days _ from last year perhaps some of you can do the same. I'll be curious to BrianMc's report by the year end and hopefully we can continue to keep track and increase in future years.

Without further adieu&#8230;

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 15.2
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 15.2*

PS - if anything needs to be changed in the reporting process, speak up so we can all follow suit.

Happy New 'Commuting' Year to all! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll update weekly on this thread  (each friday night)

I still hope you guys get interested to join the greenlightride team though
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=672811

New Years resolutions?...what about this: 
*A Perfect Year as a commuter*, day that I have to go to work, day that I am going to be riding it. That's my main goal this year. I'll post about it tonight on my blog.. (well, already posted in spanish)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> I still hope you guys get interested to join the greenlightride team though
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=672811


I signed with the team today. Awaiting approval of the captain!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> I signed with the team today. Awaiting approval of the captain!


:lol: mtbxplorer was accepted on the team like an hour ago!
JAGI410 seconds ago


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Woohoo! I'll update this thread every Saturday. I really like the interface on the greenlightride site, I'll try to keep up with that one daily.


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Signed up as well!!!

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 15.2
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 15.2

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> I signed with the team today. Awaiting approval of the captain!


Me to!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 15.2
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 15.2

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 27
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 50


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Do trainer miles in the basement count towards "recreation" miles? I want to keep a more accurate log of miles ridden this year.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 15.2
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 15.2

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 27
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 50

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4  And so it begins.. with the first day


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

JAG410 said:


> Do trainer miles in the basement count towards "recreation" miles? I want to keep a more accurate log of miles ridden this year.


Viewing Your Profile

Number of bikes owned: 3

Bike Setup:
Surly Pugsley
Surly Cross Check
Trek Xtracycle

So........Which one is your Trainer Bike?


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

JAG410 said:


> Do trainer miles in the basement count towards "recreation" miles? I want to keep a more accurate log of miles ridden this year.


I suppose if the weather wasn't so nice and you couldn't get out and rode the trainer instead the miles could carry over. If you are just using it as a exercise bike, I would say no.

I think of tracking mileage & days commuitng (and offroad) as ground covered. It's never about the fitness factor for me as much as is the principal itself.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

My Cross Check is on the trainer. Look out the window, she's not going out to play.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

dixie whiskey said:


> I suppose if the weather wasn't so nice and you couldn't get out and rode the trainer instead the miles could carry over. If you are just using it as a exercise bike, I would say no.
> 
> I think of tracking mileage & days commuitng (and offroad) as ground covered. It's never about the fitness factor for me as much as is the principal itself.


That's what I was thinking. Ground miles only...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

JAG410 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Ground miles only...


I think you could track them for your personal file, but if you were talking about the greenlight "recreation" tag, I would say no...ground miles only.

As far as the Greenlight team, the new and only rule would be: No trainer miles on our Team! 
People are doing it on greenlight, but a commuter is not supposed to ride on a trainer to get to work right? let's keep our miles ground covered only.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 15.2
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 15.2

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 27
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 50 

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days1
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Run: 16
Total: 16Miles


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> dixie whiskey
> Commuter Days: 2
> Commuter Miles: 15.2
> Dirt Miles: 0
> ...


^^^^^Did I do that correctly?^^^^^^


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

fun run? like when you are running? :nono: here is not the place for that.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> fun run? like when you are running? :nono: here is not the place for that.


Not in the literal sense :lol: . We Clydesdale's DO NOT run  !

Maybe I should have used the term 'recreational bike ride'  .

It was just a casual ride after being off the bike for a month. I put my Hakkapeliitta W240 studded tires and Slime super thick inner-tubes on (Talk about being heavy!).


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> CDA 455
> Commuter Days1
> Commuter Miles: 0
> Fun Run: 16
> Total: 16Miles


How can you have 1 commuter day without any miles?


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I'll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4*

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 27
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 50

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days1
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Run: 16
Total: 16Miles


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm in!

Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

Today was my first commute in the snow. First snow here in Hershey, PA











From Drop Box


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I’ll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 27
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 50 

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days1
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Run: 16
Total: 16Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

moonraker said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Commuter Days: 4
> Commuter Miles: 98
> ...


 That's a nice bike! Quick question. Does it smell like Chocolate all year round in Hershey, PA? Went there on a cycle tour once and the whole place smelled like Chocolate. Hope people don't ask you that too often. 

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I'll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 27
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 50

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days1
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Run: 16
Total: 16Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish.

Only did 2 Days this week.  Went to pull out the bike this morning and my new studded tires were flat. It was Beautiful day too! Already broke my New Years Resolution :madman: Oh well, I'll just put that down as a Mulligan.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I'll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 27
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 50

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days1
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Run: 16
Total: 16Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

*martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58*


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary No- trash had 85 commute days when he went FTR. Any problem if we keep him in the 85 slot this year or until he shows up to fix his stats?

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I’ll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 27
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 50

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days1
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Run: 16
Total: 16Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

dixie whiskey said:


> How can you have 1 commuter day without any miles?


That's why in post #17 I asked the question: "Did I do that correctly?"

And no one answered...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I’ll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 27
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 50

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 4
Total: 4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I’ll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 27
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 50

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 4
Total: 4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I'll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 3
Commuter Miles 81
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 104

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 4
Total: 4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I’ll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 3
Commuter Miles 81
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 104

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 4
Total: 4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

It's not clear to me (if?) how this list is sorted? I'll add mine to the end and move it to the right spot on the next update.

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I’ll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 3
Commuter Miles 81
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 104

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 4
Total: 4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are also doing the Greenlightride.com tracking, it looks like their "week" runs Monday-Sunday, so if you are doing any weekend rides and want to transfer your weekly mileage here without doing any math, do it after your weekend rides. 

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I’ll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 3
Commuter Miles 81
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 104

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 4
Total: 4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are also doing the Greenlightride.com tracking, it looks like their "week" runs Monday-Sunday, so if you are doing any weekend rides and want to transfer your weekly mileage here without doing any math, do it after your weekend rides. 

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I’ll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 3
Commuter Miles 81
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 104

BrianMc
Commuter Days 1
Commuter Miles 9.4
Total Miles 9.4 And so it begins.. with the first day

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

woodway said:


> It's not clear to me (if?) how this list is sorted? I'll add mine to the end and move it to the right spot on the next update.


Since I was the first post, most came after just plugged behind. A lot of days/mileage reports are going to be equal for a while anyhow so I don't guess it matters much. We've traditionally sorted it by # of days (most to least). I'd vote we can sort it out later.

Good to see as many of us aligning this early in the year. Maybe BrianMc can do some projections by the end of the 1st Qtr.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

yep, there is no need to move your spot once you are in...cut and paste the last post and update your miles...that's pretty much what we did last year,


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I sorted it twice last year, I think. About April we should be close to final order. I vote GNTC remains at the top as a tribute to all who can no longer post here, for whatever reason. If anyone gets antsy or wishes to cut and paste their own listing higher or lower, have at it.:thumbsup:

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I'll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 3
Commuter Miles 81
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 104

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8 
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154[/QUOTE]


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 (I’ll hit the dirt tomorrow)
Total Miles: 30.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 3
Commuter Miles 81
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 104

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8 
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 18.5
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 18.5 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Off to a seminar the next 2 days, will be back at it Thursday.

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 
Total Miles: 38

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 3
Commuter Miles 81
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Total Miles 104

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8 
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 18.5
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 18.5 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 30.4
Dirt Miles: 0 
Total Miles: 38

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 108
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 145

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8 
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 18.5
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 18.5 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0 
Total Miles: 38

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 108
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 145

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8 
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 18.5
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 18.5 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0 
Total Miles: 38

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 4
Commuter Miles 108
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 145

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8 
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0 
Total Miles: 38

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 137
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 174

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8 
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 98
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 98

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

_Cold and snowy week here, only got to commute once on Monday before the white stuff fell. _

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 137
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 174

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 137
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 174

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 5
Commuter miles 130
Fun miles 0
Total miles 130

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 137
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 174

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Weeks: 1
Commuter miles: 54
Errands miles: 4
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 58

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

:cornut: 

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 137
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 174

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 114

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 165
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 202

BrianMc
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 17.8
Total Miles 17.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 114

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 165
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 202

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 114

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 165
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 202

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 114

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 5
Commuter Miles 63ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 63ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 5
Commute Miles: 15
Recreation Miles: 12
Total Miles: 27

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 165
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 202

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 114

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)


----------



## molastotown (Feb 10, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 165
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 202

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 114

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 3 (days)
bike commute miles 44
non bike commutes: 2
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 50

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 165
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 202

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 0
Total Miles: 114

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

a little update just before another commuter week 

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 38
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 38

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 165
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 202

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 133

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Conference interrupted me last week and had kiddo in tow on Friday. School starts on Wednesday, got to get creative with the leg options now…

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 165
Fun Dirt Miles 24
Total Miles 202

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 133

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 6
Commuter Miles 194
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28








Me inthe Red Jacket on the Green Bike Snobike enduro 
Total Miles 245 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 133

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 221
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28 
Total Miles 272 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 133

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 144
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 154

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 221
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28 
Total Miles 272

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 133

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28 
Total Miles 300*

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 133

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28
Total Miles 300

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 133

JordyB
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 128
Fun Miles: 10
Total Miles: 138

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28
Total Miles 300

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 10/10
Commuter Weeks: 2/2
Commuter miles: 109
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 133

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 54


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

1 2 3... :cornut:
I don't want to ride this weekend!
but I may have to! 

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28
Total Miles 300

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 128
Recreation Miles: 30
Total Miles: 158

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 54


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

Missed 2 days due to ice.

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28
Total Miles 300

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 54


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Missed a whole week due to being sick  .

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28
Total Miles 300

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 34
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 2
Total Miles: 48

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 54


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28
Total Miles 300

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 6 (days)
bike commute miles 89
non bike commutes: 4
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 95

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 54


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28
Total Miles 300

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59[/COLOR]

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 54


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28
Total Miles 300

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 2
Commuter Miles 28ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 28ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59[/color]

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 54

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28
Total Miles 300

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59[/color]

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 4
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 54

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2[/COLOR][/QUOTE]


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 8
Commuter Miles 249
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 28
Total Miles 300

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59[/color]

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Normbilt
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 276
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Total Miles 337

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59[/color]

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Sorted by # of commutes*

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 276
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Total Miles 337

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 304
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 378

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*in search of a million miles*

He also held 39 other cycling records throughout his 28-year cycling career, and he had completed 910,000 miles which he was hoping to make one million until he died.

...Patrick Kenny, 72, was killed on Friday on his way home along the southbound carriageway of the A38 at Claymills after his bicycle was involved in a collision with a dark blue BMW.

_wow, a million miles would be 10,000mi/yr x 100 yrs_
full story @
http://www.burtonmail.co.uk/News/Record-breaking-cyclist-was-known-nationwide.htm


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 330
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 404

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 248
Recreation Miles: 10
Total Miles: 258

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 330
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 404

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish


woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376


tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 330
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 404

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 330
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 404

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

*I'm finally on the board...*

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 15/15
Commuter Weeks: 3/3
Commuter miles: 167
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 191

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 330
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 404

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

1 2 3 4! A Perfect month! :thumbsup: 
I celebrated with a good Torta de Pierna and a Cold beer 
Hoping to add some good racing miles this Sunday.

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 245

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 330
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 404

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Way To Go Martinsillo!
On 4/4

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 245

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 12
Commuter Miles 358
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 432

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 7
Commuter Miles 88ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 88ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 245

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 330
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 404

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 2
Total: 2 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 245

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 11
Commuter Miles 330
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 404

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey CDA, what exactly are you doing? 
you have 92 miles in greenlight, but just 17.4 here

thanks Norm!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> hey CDA, what exactly are you doing?
> you have 92 miles in greenlight, but just 17.4 here
> 
> thanks Norm!


Maybe I'm calculating wrong here  ?

Am I suppose to tally up the miles here year-to-date?

Or just for that given day?

Greenlight has my year-to-date while here, I just total the miles for that day.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

cda 455 said:


> Maybe I'm calculating wrong here  ?
> 
> Am I suppose to tally up the miles here year-to-date?
> 
> ...


ehh, yep, we put all the miles here too..that's why some just post once per week


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 19.3 (Racing miles: 19.3)
Total Miles: 245

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 13
Commuter Miles 385
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 459

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

I did the 67 Km (41.63 mi) Challenge!
(Can I call tomorrow as an unrideable day?  )

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 13
Commuter Miles 385
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 459

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total: 17.4 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 13
Commuter Miles 385
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 459

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 9 (days)
bike commute miles 118
non bike commutes: 5
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 124

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 21.2
Total Miles For The Year: 114 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 13
Commuter Miles 385
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 459

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 131.6
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Total Miles: 148

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 21.2
Total Miles For The Year: 114 Miles

athalliah 
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 13
Commuter Miles 385
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 459

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 7
Commute Miles: 44
Recreation Miles: 53
Total Miles: 97

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 21.2
Total Miles For The Year: 114 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 13
Commute Miles: 177
Recreation Miles: 45
Total Miles: 222

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 13
Commuter Miles 385
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 459

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 21.2
Total Miles For The Year: 114 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 13
Commuter Miles 385
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 38
Errands 13
Total Miles 459

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 21.2
Total Miles For The Year: 114 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 14
Commuter Miles 413
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 499
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!



mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 21.2
Total Miles For The Year: 114 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 14
Commuter Miles 413
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 499
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
Bike commutes: 4
Commute miles: 32
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 32

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 10.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total Miles For The Year: 124.4 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13[/quote]


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 14
Commuter Miles 413
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 499
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 10.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total Miles For The Year: 124.4 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

*Finally on the board! My first day at the office in 2011.*

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 14
Commuter Miles 413
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 499
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 103
Fun Miles: 103

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 10.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total Miles For The Year: 124.4 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## molastotown (Feb 10, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 14
Commuter Miles 413
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 499
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 10.4
Fun Ride: 0
Total Miles For The Year: 124.4 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3
__________________


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 14
Commuter Miles 413
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 499
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 7.3 
Total Miles For The Year: 131.7 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 39
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 89

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3
__________________


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 20/20
Commuter Weeks: 4/4
Commuter miles: 221
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 287

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 14
Commuter Miles 413
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 499
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 7.3 
Total Miles For The Year: 131.7 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 108

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

1 2 3 4 5! Una manita! :thumbsup:

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 25/25
Commuter Weeks: 5/5
Commuter miles: 275
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 341

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 14
Commuter Miles 413
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 499
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 7.3 
Total Miles For The Year: 131.7 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 50
Total Miles: 108

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 25/25
Commuter Weeks: 5/5
Commuter miles: 275
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 341

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 13
Car Commutes: 2 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 43
Recreation Miles: 12
Errand Miles: 4
Total Miles: 59

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 14
Commuter Miles 413
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 499
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 7.3 
Total Miles For The Year: 131.7 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 25/25
Commuter Weeks: 5/5
Commuter miles: 275
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 341

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 14
Commuter Miles 413
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 499
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 7.3 
Total Miles For The Year: 131.7 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 25/25
Commuter Weeks: 5/5
Commuter miles: 275
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 341

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 473
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 559
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 0
Commuter Miles: 0
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 7.3 
Total Miles For The Year: 131.7 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 25/25
Commuter Weeks: 5/5
Commuter miles: 275
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 341

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 217
Recreation Miles: 77
Total Miles: 294

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 473
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 559
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0 
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 25/25
Commuter Weeks: 5/5
Commuter miles: 275
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 341

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 473
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 559
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 24
Fun Miles: 0
Total Miles: 24

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0 
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 25/25
Commuter Weeks: 5/5
Commuter miles: 275
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 341

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 473
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 559
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

*JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 24*

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0 
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

1 2 3 4 5 6 Half a dozen! :thumbsup:
I fix your totals Jordy (assuming that was what I had to do)
:lol: I just don't get you CDA 

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 16
Commuter Miles 473
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 49
Errands 13
Total Miles 559
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0 
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> 1 2 3 4 5 6 Half a dozen! :thumbsup:
> I fix your totals Jordy (assuming that was what I had to do)
> :lol: I just don't get you CDA


Yeah, I'm still trying to figure out how to log the miles here like everyone else. I thought I was but you think not :lol: :madman: .

How exactly am I suppose to do it?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

you just need to add ALL your days and miles done in 2011 
round trip commuter days are counted for 1 day or at least I think that's what most of us do.
aaand miles on each category should add up your total


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 500
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 74
Errands 13
Total Miles 597
Anyone can ride when it's nice out!
A balmy 13 degrees during this ride


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 9
Commuter Miles 115ish (broke 100!)
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 115ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0 
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 17
Commuter Miles 500
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 74
Errands 13
Total Miles 597

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish 
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0 
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 18
Commuter Miles 528
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 74
Errands 13
Total Miles 625

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish 
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 10
Commute Miles: 356
Recreation Miles: 20
Total Miles: 376

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0 
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> you just need to add ALL your days and miles done in 2011
> round trip commuter days are counted for 1 day or at least I think that's what most of us do.
> aaand miles on each category should add up your total


So everything is totaled (for the year) as you go along?


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

martinsillo said:


> 1 2 3 4 5 6 Half a dozen! :thumbsup:
> I fix your totals Jordy (assuming that was what I had to do)
> :lol: I just don't get you CDA
> 
> Thanks martinsillo, forgot to update that line, lol.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 18
Commuter Miles 528
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 74
Errands 13
Total Miles 625

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish 
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0 
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

cda 455 said:


> So everything is totaled (for the year) as you go along?


yep, always the totals updated to the day you are posting


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 19
Commuter Miles 555
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 74
Errands 13
Total Miles 652 

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish 
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 12
Commute Miles: 66
Recreation Miles: 103
Total Miles: 169

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0 
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 19
Commuter Miles 555
Fun Dirt Miles 10
Fun Snow Miles 74
Errands 13
Total Miles 652

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 172
Total Miles: 286

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 20
Commuter Miles 582
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 698

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 172
Total Miles: 286

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 1
commuter miles: 13

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Like George Jefferson, I'm movin' on up*

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

Normbilt
Commuter Days 20
Commuter Miles 582
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 698

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 172
Total Miles: 286

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Like George Jefferson, I'm movin' on up
Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Normbilt
Commuter Days 21
Commuter Miles 610
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 726 

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 172
Total Miles: 286

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 219
Fun Miles (mtn bike): 16
Fun Miles (CX and road) 73
Total Miles: 308

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117


RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Normbilt
Commuter Days 21
Commuter Miles 610
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 726

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266


EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 172
Total Miles: 286

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 17.6
Fun Ride: 0
Errand Miles: 0
Total Miles For The Year: 149.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

There; I think I brought everything up to date!

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 29/29
Commuter Weeks: 6/6
Commuter miles: 322
Errands miles: 5
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 388

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Normbilt
Commuter Days 21
Commuter Miles 610
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 726

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 172
Total Miles: 286

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 43
Errand Miles: 26
Total Miles For The Year: 166.7 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

cda 455 said:


> There; I think I brought everything up to date!


Dude! your are doing it on purpose! :lol:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7! :rockon: 

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117


RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 19
Commute Miles: 260
Recreation Miles: 110
Total Miles: 370

Normbilt
Commuter Days 21
Commuter Miles 610
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 726

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266


EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 172
Total Miles: 286

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 43
Errand Miles: 26
Total Miles For The Year: 166.7 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 21
Commuter Miles 610
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 726

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266


EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 172
Total Miles: 286

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 17.4
Fun Ride: 43
Errand Miles: 26
Total Miles For The Year: 166.7 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

NOW I think I got my miles squared away :lol: !

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 21
Commuter Miles 610
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 726

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266


EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 172
Total Miles: 286

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 147
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 176.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 1
Car Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 16
Errand Miles: 0
Rec Miles: 0
Total Miles: 16

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

NOW I think I got my miles squared away :lol: !

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 21
Commuter Miles 610
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 726

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266


EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 16
Commute Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 172
Total Miles: 286

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 147
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 176.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category. 
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 21
Commuter Miles 610
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 726

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266


EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 147
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 176.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 21
Commuter Miles 610
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 726

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266


EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 164
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 193.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 635
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 751

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 164
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 193.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 635
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 751

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266


EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639


mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

BrianMc
Commuter Days 6 (Unless a new job, this will drop off)
Commuter Miles 38.4
Total Miles 39.4
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 (Hope to maintian this)

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 218.3 Miles

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 635
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 751

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 218.3 Miles

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

Ya’ll seem to be pretty serious about the record keeping, so I will throw in my numbers. 


Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 635
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 751

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 218.3 Miles

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 3
commuter miles: 39
total road miles: 50

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 635
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 751

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 21
Car Commutes: 4 (due to weather)
Commute Miles: 87
Recreation Miles: 21
Errand Miles: 10
Total Miles: 117

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 218.3 Miles

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 635
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 751

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 218.3 Miles

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

For 2011, my stats are as follows.

Commute days: 28, miles 307.
Total miles 447


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Inserted lidarman and resorted by commute days (those reporting monthly will be shifted again in March). 

Instructions: Quote last list post, strip off quote commands, edit your miles or add you r new entry shift to correct position by commute days, then commute miles, then total miles, and mark yours in color, decolor last rider. I left the last two as they follow each other.


Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 34/34
Commuter Weeks: 7/7
Commuter miles: 376
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 61 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 443

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 635
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 751

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 218.3 Miles

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

2 months! :yesnod: yeyeah!, two! 

I just passed the 500 mi line...my last post in 2010 was on May 23rd with 831.15 miles I think that with the couple of races I'm going to have I could reach that in a month!

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 66 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 501

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 22
Commuter Miles 635
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 751

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 218.3 Miles

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0 

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

geez Brian....just seconds!  ...I'll fix my post
.
.
.
.
done


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 66 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 501

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 690
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 806

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 218.3 Miles

EBrider
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 323
Dirt Miles: 116
Total Miles: 639

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## dichthuattanviet (Feb 26, 2011)

*I suppose if the weather wasn't so nice*

I suppose if the weather wasn't so nice and you couldn't get out and rode the trainer instead the miles could carry over. If you are just using it as a exercise bike, I would say no.

I think of tracking mileage & days commuitng (and offroad) as ground covered. It's never about the fitness factor for me as much as is the principal itself.
----------
dich cong chung | cong ty dich thuat


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> geez Brian....just seconds!  ...I'll fix my post...done


Yeah, near-simultaneous updates can clash! Thanks for taking the time to repair it. :thumbsup:


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 66 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 501

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 24
Commuter Miles 690
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 806

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 218.3 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 66 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 501

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 25
Commuter Miles 717
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 833

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 22
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 218.3 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 66 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 501

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 24
Commute Miles: 326
Recreation Miles: 156
Total Miles: 482

Normbilt
Commuter Days 25
Commuter Miles 717
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 833

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 37.6 <--15.6 miles Today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 233.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 66 (Racing miles: 61)
Total Miles: 501

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 25
Commuter Miles 717
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 833

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 37.6 <--15.6 miles Today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 233.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Racing Day!

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 523

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 25
Commuter Miles 717
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 833

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 208
Total Miles: 341

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 37.6 <--15.6 miles Today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 233.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 523

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 25
Commuter Miles 717
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 19
Errands 13
Total Miles 833

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 37.6 <--15.6 miles Today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 233.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

End of February 150 miles over last year for 2 months

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 523

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 26
Commuter Miles 745
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 33
Errands 13
Total Miles 875

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 188
Fun Ride: 37.6 <--15.6 miles Today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 233.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 523

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 26
Commuter Miles 745
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 33
Errands 13
Total Miles 875

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 206
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 250.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479[/quote]


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 523

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 26
Commuter Miles 745
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 33
Errands 13
Total Miles 875

rodar y rodar
January:
Bike commutes: 21
Commute miles: 145
Non-bike commutes: 0
Total pedaled miles: 145

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 206
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 250.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 523

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 26
Commuter Miles 745
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 33
Errands 13
Total Miles 875

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2 
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 206
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 250.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
commuter days: 4
commuter miles: 52
total road miles: 64

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479
__________________


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 523

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 26
Commuter Miles 745
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 33
Errands 13
Total Miles 875

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2 
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 206
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 250.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479
__________________


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 523

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 27
Commuter Miles 773
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 52
Errands 18
Total Miles 922 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2 
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 206
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 250.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 6
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 102
Errand Miles: I mostly just walk from home so I'm canning this category.
Rec Miles: 40 (I should probably remove this too - it's skiing season!)
Total Miles: 142

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 39/39
Commuter Weeks: 8/8
Commuter miles: 429
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 523

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 27
Commuter Miles 773
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 52
Errands 18
Total Miles 922 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2 
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 206
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 250.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

nine weeks! wohoo! ....2 kg down so far...if I get to loose 10 by the end of the year I would be pretty happy :thumbsup:

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 27
Commuter Miles 773
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 52
Errands 18
Total Miles 922 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2 
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 206
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 250.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't Think Gary the No- Trash Cougar wants to pay

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 28
Commuter Miles 800
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 52
Errands 18
Total Miles 949 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2 
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 206
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 250.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 28
Commuter Miles 800
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 52
Errands 18
Total Miles 949 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2 
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 241
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 284.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

mtbxplorer
*total pedaled miles 177*

Do You ride a Fixed gear?
If Not this is just Total Miles

My Commuter, road, plus errand miles were done on a Fixed Gear, 
which means 870 miles of pure pedaling.

I also round up my miles then at the end of the month. 
I usually will ride a little extra the last day and round them up. 
At the end of the month I leave a couple ten's uncounted then


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 29
Commuter Miles 827
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 52
Errands 18
Total Miles 976

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2 
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 241
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 284.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 29
Commuter Miles 827
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 52
Errands 18
Total Miles 976

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2 
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 18
Commute Miles: 133
Recreation Miles: 235
Total Miles: 368

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 241
Fun Ride: 37.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 284.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479

FROZENSS
commuter days -45
Commuter km - 459
Fun time km - 36
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 29
Commuter Miles 827
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 52
Errands 18
Total Miles 976

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 247
Fun Miles: 54 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 301

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 241
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 284.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479

FROZENSS
commuter days -45
Commuter km - 459
Fun time km - 36
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 29
Commuter Miles 827
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 52
Errands 18
Total Miles 976

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

*JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457*

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 241
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 284.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479

FROZENSS
commuter days -45
Commuter km - 459
Fun time km - 36
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)


----------



## rashidkpc (Oct 18, 2010)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 29
Commuter Miles 827
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 52
Errands 18
Total Miles 976

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 241
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 284.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479

FROZENSS
commuter days -45
Commuter km - 459
Fun time km - 36
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

*rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220 (Dirt: 195)
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050*


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 30
Commuter Miles 857
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1026

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 241
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 284.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479

FROZENSS
commuter days -45
Commuter km - 459
Fun time km - 36
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 30
Commuter Miles 857
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1026

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 241
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 284.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479

FROZENSS
commuter days: 46
Commuter km: 470
Fun time km: 56
Total KM : 526
Average temp: -25c (-13f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 30
Commuter Miles 857
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1026

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 258
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 302.9 Miles

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 72.6
Total Miles: 97.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479

FROZENSS
commuter days -45
Commuter km - 459
Fun time km - 36
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 30
Commuter Miles 857
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1026

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 258
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 302.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479

FROZENSS
commuter days -45
Commuter km - 459
Fun time km - 36
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050[/QUOTE]


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 31
Commuter Miles 884
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1053 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 258
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 302.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479

FROZENSS
commuter days -45
Commuter km - 459
Fun time km - 36
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 31
Commuter Miles 884
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1053 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 308
MTB Miles: 132
Total Miles: 479

FROZENSS
commuter days -45
Commuter km - 459
Fun time km - 36
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 27
Commute Miles: 372
Recreation Miles: 198
Total Miles: 570

Normbilt
Commuter Days 31
Commuter Miles 884
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1053 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days -45 
Commuter km - 459 (285 miles)
Fun time km - 36 (22 miles)
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050


----------



## nato_the_greato (Jan 27, 2008)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 44/44
Commuter Weeks: 9/9
Commuter miles: 482
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 576

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

Normbilt
Commuter Days 31
Commuter Miles 884
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1053 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days -45 
Commuter km - 459 (285 miles)
Fun time km - 36 (22 miles)
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050 

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

1 more week :yesnod: 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

Normbilt
Commuter Days 31
Commuter Miles 884
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1053 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days -45 
Commuter km - 459 (285 miles)
Fun time km - 36 (22 miles)
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050 

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days -45 
Commuter km - 459 (285 miles)
Fun time km - 36 (22 miles)
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

Normbilt
Commuter Days 32
Commuter Miles 912
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1081

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 59
Total Miles: 117

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days -45 
Commuter km - 459 (285 miles)
Fun time km - 36 (22 miles)
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

Normbilt
Commuter Days 32
Commuter Miles 912
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1081


EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days -45 
Commuter km - 459 (285 miles)
Fun time km - 36 (22 miles)
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 33
Commuter Miles 940
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1109

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
bike commutes: 14 (days)
bike commute miles 171
non bike commutes: 6
trailmiles 6
total pedaled miles 177

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days -45 
Commuter km - 459 (285 miles)
Fun time km - 36 (22 miles)
Average temp - -25c (-13f)
Average wind chill - -35 (-31f)

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050 

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 33
Commuter Miles 940
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1109

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 33
Commuter Miles 940
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1109

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 33
Commuter Miles 940
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 72
Errands 18
Total Miles 1109

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 34
Commuter Miles 968
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 112
Errands 18
Total Miles 1177 

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 34
Commuter Miles 968
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 112
Errands 18
Total Miles 1177 

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 37.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 342.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 34
Commuter Miles 968
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 112
Errands 18
Total Miles 1177

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 55.6 *<-- 18 miles today*
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 361.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Now the Real Miles Start*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 35
Commuter Miles 996
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1230

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 55.6 <-- 18 miles today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 361.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 13 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 90.8
Total Miles: 115.8
Bike trips/days driven instead: 0

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 35
Commuter Miles 996
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1230

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 299
Fun Ride: 55.6 <-- 18 miles today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 361.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45[/QUOTE]


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 39
Commuter Miles: 808
Recreation Miles: 220
Errand Miles: 22
Total Miles: 1050

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 35
Commuter Miles 996
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1230

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 333
Fun Ride: 55.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 395.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## rashidkpc (Oct 18, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 49/49
Commuter Weeks: 10/10
Commuter miles: 533
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 627

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

*
rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260*

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 35
Commuter Miles 996
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1230

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 333
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 395.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

adding my 4.5 days  waiting for the race on Monday! :thumbsup: (yeap, long weekend #2  )

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 53.5/54
Commuter Weeks: 10/11
Commuter miles: 580
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 674

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 35
Commuter Miles 996
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1230

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 333
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 395.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 53.5/54
Commuter Weeks: 10/11
Commuter miles: 580
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 674

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 37
Commuter Miles 1052
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1286 

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 21
Commute Miles: 169
Recreation Miles: 250
Total Miles: 419

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 333
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 395.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 53.5/54
Commuter Weeks: 10/11
Commuter miles: 580
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 674

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 37
Commuter Miles 1052
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1286

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 333
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 395.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 66
Total Miles: 124

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 53.5/54
Commuter Weeks: 10/11
Commuter miles: 580
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 674

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 37
Commuter Miles 1052
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1286

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 333
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 395.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 78
Total Road Miles: 90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 53.5/54
Commuter Weeks: 10/11
Commuter miles: 580
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 88 (Racing miles: 83)
Total Miles: 674

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 37
Commuter Miles 1052
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1286

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 333
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 395.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 104
Total Road Miles: 116

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Adding today's race 

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 53.5/54
Commuter Weeks: 10/11
Commuter miles: 580
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 699

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 37
Commuter Miles 1052
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1286

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 333
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 395.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 104
Total Road Miles: 116

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 53.5/54
Commuter Weeks: 10/11
Commuter miles: 580
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 699

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 39
Commuter Miles 1108
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1342

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 333
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 395.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 104
Total Road Miles: 116

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 53.5/54
Commuter Weeks: 10/11
Commuter miles: 580
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 699

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 39
Commuter Miles 1108
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1342

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 356
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 418.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 104
Total Road Miles: 116

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 53.5/54
Commuter Weeks: 10/11
Commuter miles: 580
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 699

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 39
Commuter Miles 1108
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 23
Total Miles 1342

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 435.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 104
Total Road Miles: 116

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Impressive one day totals 
nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 53.5/54
Commuter Weeks: 10/11
Commuter miles: 580
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 699

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 1136
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 28
Total Miles 1375

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 435.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 104
Total Road Miles: 116

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 1126
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 28
Total Miles 1375

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 31
Commute Miles: 423
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 664

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 435.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 104
Total Road Miles: 116

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 1126
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 28
Total Miles 1375

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 435.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 104
Total Road Miles: 116

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 40
Commuter Miles 1126
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 28
Total Miles 1375

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 435.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Road Miles: 142.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 41
Commuter Miles 1166
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 28
Total Miles 1405

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 435.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 78
Total Miles: 136

golden boy
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Road Miles: 142.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 41
Commuter Miles 1166
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 132
Errands 28
Total Miles 1405

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 435.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Road Miles: 142.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 42
Commuter Miles 1195
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 28
Total Miles 1456 

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 55.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 435.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Road Miles: 142.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 50
Commuter km - 547
Fun time km - 59

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 42
Commuter Miles 1195
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 28
Total Miles 1456 

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 57.6 <-- 2 miles today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 437.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Road Miles: 142.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 42
Commuter Miles 1195
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 28
Total Miles 1456

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 57.6 <-- 2 miles today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 437.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Road Miles: 142.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 43
Commuter Miles 1222
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1514

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 373
Fun Ride: 57.6 <-- 2 miles today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 437.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Road Miles: 142.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 43
Commuter Miles 1222
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1514

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 629
Dirt Miles: 247
Total Miles: 1,181

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 397
Fun Ride: 57.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 461.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Road Miles: 142.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 56.5/58
Commuter Weeks: 10/12
Commuter miles: 611
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 43
Commuter Miles 1222
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1514

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 397
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 461.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Road Miles: 142.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 43
Commuter Miles 1222
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1514

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 397
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 461.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 130
Total Road Miles: 142.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 43
Commuter Miles 1222
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1514

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 397
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 461.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through February
Bike commutes: 38
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 298

Normbilt
Commuter Days 44
Commuter Miles 1251
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1543

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 397
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 461.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

Normbilt
Commuter Days 44
Commuter Miles 1251
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1543

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 397
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 461.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

Normbilt
Commuter Days 44
Commuter Miles 1251
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1543

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 485.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

Normbilt
Commuter Days 45
Commuter Miles 1287
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1579

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 30
Car Commutes: 9
Commute Miles: 132
Recreation Miles: 38
Errand Miles: 16
Total Miles: 186

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 485.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 67
Commuter km - 638
Fun time km - 152

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

Normbilt
Commuter Days 45
Commuter Miles 1287
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1579

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 485.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 70
Commuter km - 652
Fun time km - 174
total km - 826 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

Normbilt
Commuter Days 45
Commuter Miles 1287
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1579

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 485.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 70
Commuter km - 652
Fun time km - 174
total km - 826

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

Normbilt
Commuter Days 46
Commuter Miles 1314
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 154
Errands 59
Total Miles 1606 

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 485.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 70
Commuter km - 652
Fun time km - 174
total km - 826

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

Normbilt
Commuter Days 47
Commuter Miles 1342
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1649 

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 485.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 45
Total Miles: 45


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 70
Commuter km - 652
Fun time km - 174
total km - 826

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

Normbilt
Commuter Days 47
Commuter Miles 1342
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1649

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 485.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 70
Commuter km - 652
Fun time km - 174
total km - 826 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

Normbilt
Commuter Days 47
Commuter Miles 1342
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1649 

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 526.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 6
rec miles 53
commute mi 288
total pedaled miles 341

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 70
Commuter km - 652
Fun time km - 174
total km - 826 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


jfk
Commuter Days: 45
Commuter Miles: 464
MTB Miles: 163
Total Miles: 692


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

Normbilt
Commuter Days 47
Commuter Miles 1342
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1649 

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 526.9 Miles

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I was doing pretty good until I came down with shingles. I'm back now though. Nice to be back on the bike. 

List reordered. 


Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 70
Commuter km - 652
Fun time km - 174
total km - 826 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762


rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260


Normbilt
Commuter Days 47
Commuter Miles 1342
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1649 

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 526.9 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5


AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762


rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260


Normbilt
Commuter Days 47
Commuter Miles 1342
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1649 

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 526.9 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5


AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

Normbilt
Commuter Days 48
Commuter Miles 1369
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1676

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles: 421
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 526.9 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 60.5/63
Commuter Weeks: 10/13
Commuter miles: 653
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 762


rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260


Normbilt
Commuter Days 48
Commuter Miles 1369
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1676

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 486.7
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 551.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5


AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 63.5/68
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 685
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 794


rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260


Normbilt
Commuter Days 48
Commuter Miles 1369
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1676

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 486.7
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 551.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5


AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 63.5/68
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 685
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 794

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

Normbilt
Commuter Days 51
Commuter Miles 1452
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1759

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 486.7
Fun Ride: 57.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 551.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880 

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 63.5/68
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 685
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 794


rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260


Normbilt
Commuter Days 51
Commuter Miles 1452
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1759

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 486.7
Fun Ride: 81.6 (24 miles today)
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 575.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5


AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 63.5/68
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 685
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 794

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

Normbilt
Commuter Days 52
Commuter Miles 1480
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1805

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 486.7
Fun Ride: 81.6 (24 miles today)
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 575.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 63.5/68
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 685
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 794

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

Normbilt
Commuter Days 52
Commuter Miles 1480
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1805

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 508.7
Fun Ride: 81.6 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 597.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

a low week for me...

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/73
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 707
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 816


rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4


rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260


Normbilt
Commuter Days 52
Commuter Miles 1480
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1805

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 508.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 597.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5


AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/73
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 707
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 816

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1535
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1860*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 508.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 597.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

golden boy
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 156
Total Road Miles: 176.5

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/73
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 707
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 816

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1535
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1860

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 508.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 597.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 543
total pedaled miles 666

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/73
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 707
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 816

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1535
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1860

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 508.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 597.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 661
total pedaled miles 784

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/73
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 707
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 816

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 54
Commuter Miles 1535
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1860

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 520.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 609.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 661
total pedaled miles 784

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/73
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 707
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 816

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 56
Commuter Miles 1590
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1915*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 520.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 609.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 661
total pedaled miles 784

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/73
Commuter Weeks: 10/14
Commuter miles: 707
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 816

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 57
Commuter Miles 1620
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1945*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 520.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 609.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 661
total pedaled miles 784

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Correcting miles and adding a no commuting 2 days week

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 815

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 57
Commuter Miles 1620
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1945

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 520.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 609.6 Miles

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 661
total pedaled miles 784

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 257.9
Total Miles: ?

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 815

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 57
Commuter Miles 1620
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1945

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 520.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 609.6 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 661
total pedaled miles 784

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 90
Total Miles: 126

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 815

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 57
Commuter Miles 1620
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1945

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 520.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 609.6 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 108ish
commute mi 661
total pedaled miles 784

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 112
Total Miles: ~150

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 815

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 57
Commuter Miles 1620
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1945

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 25
Commuter Miles: 520.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 609.6 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874
BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 112
Total Miles: ~150

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 103 (Racing miles: 97.8)
Total Miles: 815

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 57
Commuter Miles 1620
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1945

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 544.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 633.6 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 112
Total Miles: ~150

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Gary the No- Trash Cougar
waiting for report

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 57
Commuter Miles 1620
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1945

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 48
Commuter Miles: 1019
Recreation Miles: 241
Total Miles: 1260

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 544.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 633.6 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 112
Total Miles: ~150

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## rashidkpc (Oct 18, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 57
Commuter Miles 1620
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 169
Errands 59
Total Miles 1945

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

*rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671*

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 544.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 633.6 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 112
Total Miles: ~150

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 58
Commuter Miles 1649
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 64
Total Miles 2003*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 544.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 633.6 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 112
Total Miles: ~150

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 58
Commuter Miles 1649
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 64
Total Miles 2003

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 544.7
Fun Ride: 81.6
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 633.6 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 157
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 58
Commuter Miles 1649
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 64
Total Miles 2003

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 544.7
Fun Ride: 124.3 <-- 42.7 miles Today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 676.3 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 157
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 59
Commuter Miles 1675
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2035*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 544.7
Fun Ride: 124.3 <-- 42.7 miles Today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 676.3 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 157
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 59
Commuter Miles 1675
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2035

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 124.3 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 693.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 4
Commuter Miles: 157
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 59
Commuter Miles 1675
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2035

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

EBrider
Commuter Days: 31
Commuter Miles: 1,003
Dirt Miles: 404
Total Miles: 1,863

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 124.3 
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 693.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 59
Commuter Miles 1675
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2035

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 124.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 693.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 693
total pedaled miles 874

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 59
Commuter Miles 1675
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2035

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 124.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 693.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929 

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 61
Commuter Miles 1731
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2091*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 124.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 693.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

golden boy
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 182
Total Road Miles: 203.5

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through March
Bike commutes: 60
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 442

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 61
Commuter Miles 1731
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2091

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 124.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 693.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929 

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

38 miles round trip on my vintage Trek 830 commuter. Try to do it at least twice a week.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 61
Commuter Miles 1731
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2091

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 124.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 693.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929 

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/75
Commuter Weeks: 10/15
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 181 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 893

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 62
Commuter Miles 1763
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2123*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 124.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 693.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/80
Commuter Weeks: 10/16
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 916

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 62
Commuter Miles 1763
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2123

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 124.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 693.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/80
Commuter Weeks: 10/16
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 916

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 62
Commuter Miles 1763
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2123

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 125.3 <-- 1 mile Today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 694.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/80
Commuter Weeks: 10/16
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 916

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 64
Commuter Miles 1822
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2182*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 27
Commuter Miles: 562.1
Fun Ride: 125.3 <-- 1 mile Today
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 694.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/80
Commuter Weeks: 10/16
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 916

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 64
Commuter Miles 1822
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2182

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 583.1
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 715.7 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/80
Commuter Weeks: 10/16
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 916

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 64
Commuter Miles 1822
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2182

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 607.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 739.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 202
Total Miles: ...+38

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/80
Commuter Weeks: 10/16
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 916

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 578
MTB Miles: 177
Total Miles: 855

Normbilt
Commuter Days 64
Commuter Miles 1822
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2182

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 607.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 739.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 247
Total Miles: ...+47 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/80
Commuter Weeks: 10/16
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 916

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 64
Commuter Miles 1822
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2182

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 607.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 739.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 247
Total Miles: ...+47 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/80
Commuter Weeks: 10/16
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 916

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 65
Commuter Miles 1853
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2213 *

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 607.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 739.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 247
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/80
Commuter Weeks: 10/16
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 916

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles 1911
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2271 *

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 607.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 739.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 247
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3


----------



## ducster (May 15, 2009)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 65.5/80
Commuter Weeks: 10/16
Commuter miles: 706
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 916

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles 1911
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2271 

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 607.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 739.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 247
Total Miles: ...+47 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles 1911
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2271

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 607.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 739.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 247
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles 1911
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2271

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 607.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 739.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 292
Total Miles: ...+47 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 46.3
Total Miles: 46.3

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles 1911
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2271

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 29
Commuter Miles: 607.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 739.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 292
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles 1911
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2271

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 11
Commuter miles 212
Fun miles 28
Total miles 266

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 292
Total Miles: ...+47 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles 1911
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2271

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187


ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 292
Total Miles: ...+47 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4
__________________


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 67
Commuter Miles 1911
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2271

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 337
Total Miles: ...+47 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 69
Commuter Miles 1968
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2328*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

golden boy
Commuter Days: 17
Commuter Miles: 221
Total Road Miles: 250

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 337
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 69
Commuter Miles 1968
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2328

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 337
Total Miles: ...+47 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 69
Commuter Miles 1968
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2328

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 337
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 19
Recreation Miles: 150
Total Miles: 169


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 71
Commuter Miles 2020
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2380 *

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 337
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 1
Commuter Miles: 19
Recreation Miles: 150
Total Miles: 169


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 71
Commuter Miles 2020
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2380

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 337
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 38
Recreation Miles: 149
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 72
Commuter Miles 2049
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2409 *

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 45.6
Dirt Miles: 0
Total Miles: 45.6

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 337
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 38
Recreation Miles: 149
Total Miles: 187


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Back on the radar...

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 72
Commuter Miles 2049
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2409 

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 53.2
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 93.2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 337
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 2
Commuter Miles: 38
Recreation Miles: 149
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

dixie whiskey said:


> Back on the radar...
> 
> dixie whiskey
> Commuter Days: 7
> ...


Good to see you back :thumbsup: !


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Good to see you back :thumbsup: !


School was killer this past semester, no time to fit in with library most afternoons. That climb out the tunnel was KILLER this morning... but I got the itch, and plan to commute all summer.

Thanks!


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 72
Commuter Miles 2049
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2409

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 53.2
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 93.2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 337
Total Miles: ...+47

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 72
Commuter Miles 2049
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2409

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 53.2
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 93.2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 385
Total Miles: ...+74

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 72
Commuter Miles 2049
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 84
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2409

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8*

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 385
Total Miles: ...+74

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Welcome Back Dixie Whiskey*

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 73
Commuter Miles 2079
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2453*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 9
Commuter Miles: 385
Total Miles: ...+74

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 73
Commuter Miles 2079
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2453

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 430
Total Miles: ...+74

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2107
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2481*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 472
Total Miles: ?

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 430
Total Miles: ...+74

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 74
Commuter Miles 2107
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2481

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ? 

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 430
Total Miles: ...+74

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 76
Commuter Miles 2174
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2548*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 430
Total Miles: ...+74

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 76
Commuter Miles 2174
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2548

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 125.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 757.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 416
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Keep up the good work*

Well, just when I was on pace to set a personal best for this year, I hit a snag. I have resigned from my job, so it will be hard to ride my bike to work for a while. I don't know what the future holds, but it's time for a change. Maybe open a bike-related business, like I've thought about many times.

Keep those wheels rolling, everyone. Cheers!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 76
Commuter Miles 2174
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2548

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ? 

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 144.8
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 777.4 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 11
Commuter Miles: 416
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 76
Commuter Miles 2174
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2548

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 144.8
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 777.4 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 461
Total Miles: ...+84 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 76
Commuter Miles 2174
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 183
Errands 69
Total Miles 2548

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ? 

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 796.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 461
Total Miles: ...+84 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 77
Commuter Miles 2204
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 203
Errands 69
Total Miles 2598*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 144.8
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 777.4 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 461
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 77
Commuter Miles 2204
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 203
Errands 69
Total Miles 2598

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 30
Commuter Miles: 625.3
Fun Ride: 144.8
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 777.4 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 77
Commuter Miles 2204
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 203
Errands 69
Total Miles 2598

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ? 

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sick For Four Days Got Back on Bike Today*

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles 2234
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 203
Errands 71
Total Miles 2630*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

EBrider
Commuter Days: 43
Commuter Miles: 1,377
Dirt Miles: 633
Total Miles: 2,487

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through April
Bike commutes: 80
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 720

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles 2234
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 203
Errands 71
Total Miles 2630

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles 2234
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 203
Errands 71
Total Miles 2630

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 46
Commute Miles: 215
Recreation Miles: 95
Errand Miles: 24
Total Miles: 333

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208[/QUOTE]


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles 2234
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 203
Errands 71
Total Miles 2630

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 138
Total Miles: 589

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 78
Commuter Miles 2234
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 203
Errands 71
Total Miles 2630

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84


nachomc
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 1097


Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 79
Commuter Miles 2261
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2697*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 63
Commuter Miles: 1409
Recreation Miles: 262
Total Miles: 1671

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 1097

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## rashidkpc (Oct 18, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 79
Commuter Miles 2261
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2697

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

*rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152*

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 1097

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 74
Commuter Miles: 821
MTB Miles: 238
Total Miles: 1187

Normbilt
Commuter Days 79
Commuter Miles 2261
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2697

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84


nachomc
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 1097


Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497


Normbilt
Commuter Days 79
Commuter Miles 2261
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2697

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 929

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84


nachomc
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 1097


Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497


Normbilt
Commuter Days 79
Commuter Miles 2261
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2697

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84


nachomc
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 1097


Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 80
Commuter Miles 2291
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2727*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 97
Total Miles: 155

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 1097

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497


Normbilt
Commuter Days 80
Commuter Miles 2291
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2727

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84


nachomc
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 1097


Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208


newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 81
Commuter Miles 2319
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2755*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 1097

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 57
Recreation Miles: 151
Total Miles: 208

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497


Normbilt
Commuter Days 81
Commuter Miles 2319
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2755

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84


nachomc
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 528
Total Miles: 1097


Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 95
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 275


newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## rashidkpc (Oct 18, 2010)

cat mtbr.commute |grep -ie \ mi|grep -i commu| sed -e 's/ish//g'|sed -e 's/,//g' | sed -e 's/\..*//'|awk '{print $3}'|grep -e '[0-9]'| awk '{tot=tot+$1} END {print tot}'

Approximate total commuter miles in this thread so far this year: 
17722

I say approximate because I didn't feel like using a calculator, so my little script only tries to parse out a slightly flexible pattern. it would be more accurate/easier if every section had a 'Commuter Miles: XXX' without any decimals or suffixes.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 81
Commuter Miles 2319
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2755

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 95
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 275

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

rashidkpc said:


> cat mtbr.commute |grep -ie \ mi|grep -i commu| sed -e 's/ish//g'|sed -e 's/,//g' | sed -e 's/\..*//'|awk '{print $3}'|grep -e '[0-9]'| awk '{tot=tot+$1} END {print tot}'
> 
> Approximate total commuter miles in this thread so far this year:
> 17722
> ...


Nerd.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 83
Commuter Miles 2376
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2712*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 13
Commuter Miles: 506
Total Miles: ...+84

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 95
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 275

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 83
Commuter Miles 2376
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 71
Total Miles 2712

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: ...+90


nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 95
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 275

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 84
Commuter Miles 2406
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 76
Total Miles 2746*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 15
Commuter Miles: 596
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 95
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 275

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 84
Commuter Miles 2406
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 76
Total Miles 2746

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 731
Total Miles: ...+90


nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 5
Commuter Miles: 95
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 275

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497


Normbilt
Commuter Days 84
Commuter Miles 2406
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 76
Total Miles 2746

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 731
Total Miles: ...+90


nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143


Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4


torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294


newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 87
Commuter Miles 2492
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 76
Total Miles 2954*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 60.8
Dirt Miles: 40
Total Miles: 100.8

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 731
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Greetings fellas, I haven't been logging in as much lastley but still getting ample saddle time...

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 87
Commuter Miles 2492
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 76
Total Miles 2954

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Total Road Miles: 304

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 127.3
Other Miles: 76.3
Total Miles: 203.6*

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 731
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

*I can still play this game...*

...I just have to add a new category: errands.

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 87
Commuter Miles 2492
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 243
Errands 76
Total Miles 2954

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 127.3
Other Miles: 76.3
Total Miles: 203.6

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 731
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 88
Commuter Miles 2520
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3007*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 127.3
Other Miles: 76.3
Total Miles: 203.6

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 18
Commuter Miles: 731
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 88
Commuter Miles 2520
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3007

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 127.3
Other Miles: 76.3
Total Miles: 203.6

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 776
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 89
Commuter Miles 2548
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3035*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 127.3
Other Miles: 76.3
Total Miles: 203.6

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 776
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 89
Commuter Miles 2548
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3035

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8*

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 19
Commuter Miles: 776
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 89
Commuter Miles 2548
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3035

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 118
Total Miles: 176

Shayne
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 821
Total Miles: ...+90 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Climbercraig66 (Oct 16, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 89
Commuter Miles 2548
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3035


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Shayne
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 821
Total Miles: ...+90 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 91
Commuter Miles 2615
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3102*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Shayne
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 821
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 92
Commuter Miles 2643
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3130*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 759.5
Total Miles: ?

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Shayne
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 821
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 92
Commuter Miles 2643
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3130


Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Shayne
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 821
Total Miles: ...+90 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 93
Commuter Miles 2673
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3160*

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Shayne
Commuter Days: 20
Commuter Miles: 821
Total Miles: ...+90

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 93
Commuter Miles 2673
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 98
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3160

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Shayne
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 866
Total Miles: ...+90 

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*I updated thread the more commutes the higher on the page*

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 94
Commuter Miles 2701
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 113
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3203*

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 866
Total Miles: ...+90

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

woodway
Bike Commutes: 15
Commute Miles: 536
Recreation Miles: 54
Total Miles: 590

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

double post


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 94
Commuter Miles 2701
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 113
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3203

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

*woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326*

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 866
Total Miles: ...+90

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 96
Commuter Miles 2759
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 113
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3261*

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 55
Commuter Miles: 1,786
Dirt Miles: 758
Road Miles: 563
Vertical Miles: 44
Total Miles: 3,107

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 866
Total Miles: ...+90

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 96
Commuter Miles 2759
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 113
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3261

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 866
Total Miles: ...+90

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 97
Commuter Miles 2789
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3313*

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 866
Total Miles: ...+90

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

normbilt
Commuter Days 97
Commuter Miles 2789
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3313

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles: 911
Total Miles: ...+182 

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 6
Commuter Miles: 114
Recreation Miles: 180
Total Miles: 294

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through May
Bike commutes: 100
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1010

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

normbilt
Commuter Days 97
Commuter Miles 2789
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3313

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles: 911
Total Miles: ...+182

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 131.77
Recreation Miles: 237.73
Total Miles: 369.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

normbilt
Commuter Days 97
Commuter Miles 2789
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 268
Errands 76
Total Miles 3313

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles: 911
Total Miles: ...+182

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 131.77
Recreation Miles: 237.73
Total Miles: 369.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 98
Commuter Miles 2820
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 314
Errands 81
Total Miles 3495*

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 22
Commuter Miles: 911
Total Miles: ...+182

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 131.77
Recreation Miles: 237.73
Total Miles: 369.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 98
Commuter Miles 2820
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 314
Errands 81
Total Miles 3495

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 956
Total Miles: ...+192 

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 131.77
Recreation Miles: 237.73
Total Miles: 369.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 98
Commuter Miles 2820
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 314
Errands 81
Total Miles 3495

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 156.5
Other Miles: 86.3
Total Miles: 242.8

Shayne
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 956
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 98
Commuter Miles 2820
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 314
Errands 81
Total Miles 3495

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 221.3
Other Miles: 126.8
Total Miles: 348.1

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 956
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 98
Commuter Miles 2820
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 314
Errands 81
Total Miles 3495

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 221.3
Other Miles: 126.8
Total Miles: 348.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 102
Commuter Miles 2933
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 359
Errands 81
Total Miles 3553 *

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 221.3
Other Miles: 126.8
Total Miles: 348.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 28
Commute miles 307.
Total miles 447

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 102
Commuter Miles 2933
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 359
Errands 81
Total Miles 3553

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 221.3
Other Miles: 126.8
Total Miles: 348.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 103
Commuter Miles 2961
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 359
Errands 81
Total Miles 3581*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 664.3
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 835.9 Miles

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 221.3
Other Miles: 126.8
Total Miles: 348.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Finally back on the bike!*

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 103
Commuter Miles 2961
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 359
Errands 81
Total Miles 3581

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 33
Commuter Miles: 681.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 853.3 Miles

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 221.3
Other Miles: 126.8
Total Miles: 348.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 104
Commuter Miles 2987
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3629*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 33
Commuter Miles: 681.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 853.3 Miles

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 221.3
Other Miles: 126.8
Total Miles: 348.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 104
Commuter Miles 2987
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3629

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 702.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 873.8 Miles*

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 32
Commuter Miles: 221.3
Other Miles: 126.8
Total Miles: 348.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 104
Commuter Miles 2987
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3629

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

*dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.*

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 702.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 873.8 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 106
Commuter Miles 3047
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3689*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 34
Commuter Miles: 702.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 873.8 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 106
Commuter Miles 3047
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3689

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 722.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 894.3 Miles
* 
tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 108
Commuter Miles 3105
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3747*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 722.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 894.3 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through June
Bike commutes: 121
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1452

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 110
Commuter Miles 3164
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3806*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 722.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 894.3 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 110
Commuter Miles 3164
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3806

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ?

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 722.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 894.3 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 88
Commuter Miles: 992
MTB Miles: 293
Total Miles: 1497

Normbilt
Commuter Days 110
Commuter Miles 3164
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3806

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 722.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 894.3 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

My son was born last month, bike commuting and sleep are suffering. Thanks for a tolerant wife I'm keeping up my target mileage... barely.

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 110
Commuter Miles 3164
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3806

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 722.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 894.3 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 113
Commuter Miles 3252
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3894*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 722.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 894.3 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 8
Commuter Miles: 149.54
Recreation Miles: 252.96
Total Miles: 402.5

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 113
Commuter Miles 3252
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3894

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

EBrider
Commuter Days: 66
Commuter Miles: 2,109
Dirt Miles: 988
Road Miles: 704
Vertical Miles: 55
Total Miles: 3,801

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 722.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 894.3 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4
*
torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0*

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 113
Commuter Miles 3252
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 135
Fun Road Miles 382
Errands 81
Total Miles 3894

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 722.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 894.3 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 114
Commuter Miles 3279
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 402
Errands 81
Total Miles 3967*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 35
Commuter Miles: 722.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 894.3 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 114
Commuter Miles 3279
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 402
Errands 81
Total Miles 3967

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 743.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 914.8 Miles*

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 116
Commuter Miles 3336
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 402
Errands 81
Total Miles 4024*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 743.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 914.8 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 116
Commuter Miles 3336
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 402
Errands 81
Total Miles 4024

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 763.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 935.3 Miles*

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 118
Commuter Miles 3393
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 442
Errands 81
Total Miles 4121 *

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 37
Commuter Miles: 763.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 935.3 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 118
Commuter Miles 3393
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 442
Errands 81
Total Miles 4121 

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 38
Commuter Miles: 784.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 955.8 Miles
* 
tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 120
Commuter Miles 3454
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 442
Errands 81
Total Miles 4182*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 38
Commuter Miles: 784.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 955.8 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 122
Commuter Miles 3511
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 442
Errands 81
Total Miles 4239*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 38
Commuter Miles: 784.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 955.8 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 123
Commuter Miles 3539
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 81
Total Miles 4297*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 38
Commuter Miles: 784.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 955.8 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 123
Commuter Miles 3539
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 81
Total Miles 4297 

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 826.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 997.8 Miles
* 
tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 1001
Total Miles: ...+192

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 123
Commuter Miles 3539
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 81
Total Miles 4297

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 826.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 997.8 Miles

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 125
Commuter Miles 3597
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 81
Total Miles 4355*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 40
Commuter Miles: 826.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 997.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 125
Commuter Miles 3597
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 81
Total Miles 4355

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 847.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1019.3 Miles*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 10
Commuter Miles: 198.61
Recreation Miles: 321.39
Total Miles: 520.0

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 125
Commuter Miles 3597
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 81
Total Miles 4355

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 847.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1019.3 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

*torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66*

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 127
Commuter Miles 3656
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 86
Total Miles 4419*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 82
Commute Miles: 2924
Recreation Miles: 404
Total Miles: 3326

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 847.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1019.3 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 127
Commuter Miles 3656
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 160
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 86
Total Miles 4419

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

*woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680*

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 847.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1019.3 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 128
Commuter Miles 3685
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 86
Total Miles 4468*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 847.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1019.3 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 130
Commuter Miles 3744
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 86
Total Miles 4527*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 847.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1019.3 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 132
Commuter Miles 3801
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 86
Total Miles 4584*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 41
Commuter Miles: 847.7
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1019.3 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 132
Commuter Miles 3801
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 86
Total Miles 4584

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 68/85
Commuter Weeks: 10
Commuter miles: 732
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 204 (Racing miles: 97.8 Tourer miles: 77.4)
Total Miles: 942

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

*CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles
* 
Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

59 km today...actually I think I did a bit more than 61 buuut apparently handling my phone with gloves on is a no go and I ended the workout by mistake 

I've been using endomondo on my BB for a while and I realize after a couple of rides that my computer was pumping up my miles  I don't want to cheat here or on Greenlight so I'm correcting that soon (my plan was to do the math with today's flat long ride but my fingers didn't allow it) I'll probably won't correct all the rides but I can just log less miles on the next rides until I get even.

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 132
Commuter Miles 3801
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 86
Total Miles 4584

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 83 Full Days and 11 Half days (had to convert Greenlight to Excel to do the math!)
Commuter miles: 930
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1259

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 134
Commuter Miles 3857
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 92
Total Miles 4646 *

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 83 Full Days and 11 Half days (had to convert Greenlight to Excel to do the math!)
Commuter miles: 930
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1259

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 136
Commuter Miles 3916
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 92
Total Miles 4705 *

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 83 Full Days and 11 Half days (had to convert Greenlight to Excel to do the math!)
Commuter miles: 930
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1259

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok...I did the math...for each 5 miles I was really doing 4.69... I know gps over a smartphone is not the most accurate device but at least I can fell better after the correction...that is right now I owe 76.51 mi to my numbers...I hope to do those in a couple of weekends rides... I will check the new setting on my computer today on my way home.

Edit: on my ride home... Computer: 7.45 km... Endomondo: 7.47 km :thumbsup:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 138
Commuter Miles 3972
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 92
Total Miles 4761 *

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 83 Full Days and 11 Half days (had to convert Greenlight to Excel to do the math!)
Commuter miles: 930
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1259

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through July
Bike commutes: 141
Non-bike commutes: 2
Total pedaled miles: 1886

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 140
Commuter Miles 4027
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 92
Total Miles 4815 *

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 83 Full Days and 11 Half days (had to convert Greenlight to Excel to do the math!)
Commuter miles: 930
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1259

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rodar y rodar
Through Aug
Bike commutes: 156/158
Total pedaled miles: 2249

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 140
Commuter Miles 4027
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 92
Total Miles 4815

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 83 Full Days and 11 Half days (had to convert Greenlight to Excel to do the math!)
Commuter miles: 930
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1259

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

41.77 mi today.... I still owe 34.74 mi
adding only commuting and correcting my days again

rodar y rodar
Through Aug
Bike commutes: 156/158
Total pedaled miles: 2249

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 140
Commuter Miles 4027
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 180
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 92
Total Miles 4815

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days 
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

my ride today


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Aug
Bike commutes: 156/158
Total pedaled miles: 2249

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 141
Commuter Miles 4057
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 205
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 97
Total Miles 4876*
Off to Gnome-Fest This weekend
Bike Black Ribbon Society: A Gnomanifesto - or everything you gneed to gnow about the ocho, but were afraid to ask

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days 
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 76
Commuter Miles: 2,433
Dirt Miles: 1,215
Road Miles: 912
Vertical Miles: 69
Total Miles: 4,560

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Aug
Bike commutes: 156/158
Total pedaled miles: 2249

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 141
Commuter Miles 4057
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 205
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 97
Total Miles 4876
Off to Gnome-Fest This weekend
Bike Black Ribbon Society: A Gnomanifesto - or everything you gneed to gnow about the ocho, but were afraid to ask

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

21.98 mi from my race yesterday on La Pugsdozer...I still owe 12.76 mi...next weekend!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Aug
Bike commutes: 156/158
Total pedaled miles: 2249

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 144
Commuter Miles 4139
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 97
Total Miles 5014*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*400th Post*

rodar y rodar
Through Aug
Bike commutes: 156/158
Total pedaled miles: 2249

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 146
Commuter Miles 4195
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 97
Total Miles 5070*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 56
Commuter Miles: 1337
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through Aug
Bike commutes: 156/158
Total pedaled miles: 2249

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 146
Commuter Miles 4195
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 97
Total Miles 5070

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363


mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Aug
Bike commutes: 156/158
Total pedaled miles: 2249

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 148
Commuter Miles 4252
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5132*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Aug
Bike commutes: 156/158
Total pedaled miles: 2249

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 150
Commuter Miles 4308
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5188*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Aug
Bike commutes: 156/158
Total pedaled miles: 2249

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 151
Commuter Miles 4336
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5216*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 152
Commuter Miles 4365
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5245*


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 155
Commuter Miles 4455
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5335*


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Whooo! 551 miles last month, which I`m pretty sure makes my biggest month ever 
Normbilt, not sure what you`re doing with the last couple posts ^ so I`m just coppying the most recent that had everybody`s numbers.

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 151
Commuter Miles 4336
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5216*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*
Just Riding Along
Normbilt
Commuter Days 156
Commuter Miles 4485
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5365*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 21
Commuter Miles: 273
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 363

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Back in the (commuter) saddle...*

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 156
Commuter Miles 4485
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5365

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

Can I join this, or is it too late.

I have done 86 days and 2076 miles commuting and 802 miles recreation.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Lewy said:


> Can I join this, or is it too late.
> 
> I have done 86 days and 2076 miles commuting and 802 miles recreation.


Jump on in, the water`s fine.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 157
Commuter Miles 4515
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5395
*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

*Lewy
86 days 
2076 miles commuting 
802 miles recreation.
*

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 16
Commuter Miles: 314.57
Recreation Miles: 333.09
Total Miles: 647.66

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 157
Commuter Miles 4515
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5395

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days 
2076 miles commuting 
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

*torQ
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 436
Total Miles: 862*

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 159
Commuter Miles 4576
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5456*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days 
2076 miles commuting 
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 436
Total Miles: 862

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 159
Commuter Miles 4576
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5456

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days 
2076 miles commuting 
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

*torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4*

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 161
Commuter Miles 4637
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5517
*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days 
2076 miles commuting 
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 162
Commuter Miles 4667
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 280
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5566
*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days 
2076 miles commuting 
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 164
Commuter Miles 4722
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 280
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 127
Total Miles 5646
*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days 
2076 miles commuting 
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
trailmiles 15
rec miles 166
commute mi 748
total pedaled miles 1232

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 159
Commuter Miles 4576
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 261
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 102
Total Miles 5456


lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days 
2076 miles commuting 
802 miles recreation.


JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 1908

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

> mtbxplorer
> total pedaled miles 1908


*Does this mean you ride a fixed gear?  *

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 166
Commuter Miles 4783
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 280
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 127
Total Miles 5707*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days 
2076 miles commuting 
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 87
Commuter Miles: 2,788
Dirt Miles: 1,417
Road Miles: 970
Vertical Miles: 77
Total Miles: 5,175

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 1908

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 166
Commuter Miles 4783
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 280
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 127
Total Miles 5707

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

*EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726*

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 1908

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 169
Commuter Miles 4873
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 214
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 127
Total Miles 5831


lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.


JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 1908

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm done for the year  .

I had neck surgery one month ago; I had C-3 to C-7 fused. An old MTB injury come back to haunt me.

I'm W.A.G.ing that March will be my return to cycling.

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 169
Commuter Miles 4873
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 214
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 127
Total Miles 5831

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. *Final mileage for the year.*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 1908

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

* god speed cda 455 *

rodar y rodar
Through Sep
Bike commutes: 174/176
Total pedaled miles: 2800

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 171
Commuter Miles 4933
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 234
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 127
Total Miles 5911*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 1908

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

* Good luck, CDA- hope to see you in the spring! *

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

Normbilt
Commuter Days 171
Commuter Miles 4933
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 234
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 127
Total Miles 5911

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 1908

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 173
Commuter Miles 4993
Fun Dirt / Snow Miles 257
Fun Road Miles 472
Errands 127
Total Miles 5985*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 1908

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 175
Commuter Miles 5046
Fun Miles 1010
Total Miles 6056*

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

Dalton
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 686
Total Miles: 686

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 1908

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 177
Commuter Miles 5106
Fun Miles 1010
Total Miles 6116*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 1908

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

Normbilt
Commuter Days 177
Commuter Miles 5106
Fun Miles 1010
Total Miles 6116

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.


JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 179
Commuter Miles 5166
Fun Miles 1025
Total Miles 6191*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 107
Commute Miles: 3842
Recreation Miles: 838
Total Miles: 4680

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

Normbilt
Commuter Days 179
Commuter Miles 5166
Fun Miles 1025
Total Miles 6191

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

*woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305*

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 180
Commuter Miles 5196
Fun Miles 1040
Total Miles 6236*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## apatron (Feb 9, 2010)

Woo Hoo! First year tracking miles and just passed my goal of 3000 for the year

Nothing for some of you guys but a big deal for me!

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet:thumbsup:

Makes me want to ride even more!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

apatron said:


> Woo Hoo! First year tracking miles and just passed my goal of 3000 for the year
> 
> Nothing for some of you guys but a big deal for me!
> 
> ...


Way To Go Glad Your Enjoying It also.
Just Ride


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 183
Commuter Miles 5256
Fun Miles 1057
Total Miles 6313*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hiya, Apatron! Good job and welcome. I bet somebody starts a 2012 commute and mileage thread- count `em up and join in!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 185
Commuter Miles 5316
Fun Miles 1079
Total Miles 6395*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 78
Commuter Miles: 1840
Total Miles: ?

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

Normbilt
Commuter Days 185
Commuter Miles 5316
Fun Miles 1079
Total Miles 6395

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.


JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305


EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 186
Commuter Miles 5346
Fun Miles 1079
Total Miles 6425*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 188
Commuter Miles 5404
Fun Miles 1079
Total Miles 6483*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Whooo! 636 miles in november? So far it's been pretty mild for this time of year.

rodar y rodar
Through Oct
Bike commutes: 199/201
Total pedaled miles: 3189

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 190
Commuter Miles 5464
Fun Miles 1079
Total Miles 6543*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

>"Whooo! 636 miles in november? So far it's been pretty mild for this time of year."
Gnarly, Norm! Not even 200 for RyR 
But now within spitting distance of a new personal best 

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

Normbilt
Commuter Days 190
Commuter Miles 5464
Fun Miles 1079
Total Miles 6543


Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.


JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305


EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2082
commuting: +/-1608

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

Normbilt
Commuter Days 190
Commuter Miles 5464
Fun Miles 1079
Total Miles 6543


Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.


JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305


EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*2011 Ride to Work miles 5550
bookem Danno*

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 193
Commuter Miles 5550
Fun Miles 1079
Total Miles 6629*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 194
Commuter Miles 5578
Fun Miles 1082
Total Miles 6671*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 109
Commuter Miles: 1082
MTB Miles: 416
Total Miles: 2013

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

Normbilt
Commuter Days 194
Commuter Miles 5578
Fun Miles 1082
Total Miles 6671


Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.


JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305


EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Sorry for the rogue post, didn't know about the team soon enough, maybe next year...If I can remember. I keep track in a spreadsheet.

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 150
Commuter Miles: 3485
Gas money saved: $632
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4254


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Hey bedwards1000,

Your in Line. Still 20 Days left to to play the 2011 Game Keep Riding! *

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 198
Commuter Miles 5696
Fun Miles 1082
Total Miles 6789*

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 150
Commuter Miles: 3485
Gas money saved: $632
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4254

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 200
Commuter Miles 5756
Fun Miles 1092
Total Miles 6859*

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 150
Commuter Miles: 3485
Gas money saved: $632
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4254

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

Normbilt;8829069]rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 200
Commuter Miles 5756
Fun Miles 1092
Total Miles 6859*

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 150
Commuter Miles: 3485
Gas money saved: $632
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4254

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

EBrider
Commuter Days: 99
Commuter Miles: 3,162
Dirt Miles: 1,492
Road Miles: 1,072
Vertical Miles: 84
Total Miles: 5,726

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB 
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

Normbilt
Commuter Days 200
Commuter Miles 5756
Fun Miles 1092
Total Miles 6859

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 150
Commuter Miles: 3485
Gas money saved: $632
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4254
*
EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677*

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 202
Commuter Miles 5815
Fun Miles 1092
Total Miles 6918*

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 150
Commuter Miles: 3485
Gas money saved: $632
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4254

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 204
Commuter Miles 5874
Fun Miles 1092
Total Miles 6977*

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 150
Commuter Miles: 3485
Gas money saved: $632
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4254

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAG410
Bike Commutes: 84
Commute Miles: 411
Recreation Miles: 272
Errand Miles: 65
Total Miles: 748

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Dalton
Commuter Days: 71 (I have no idea where I got my previous number from, I think I had my lifetime trips number)
Commuter Miles: 1406
Total Miles: +/-1406

Might be another 20 miles in there on Friday weather permitting, but this might be it for the year for my commuting if its bad Friday. Not a bad year for me. I'm sure I have a lot more miles, but I really only log the commutes.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

Normbilt
Commuter Days 204
Commuter Miles 5874
Fun Miles 1092
Total Miles 6977

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 150
Commuter Miles: 3485
Gas money saved: $632
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4254

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.


JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 206
Commuter Miles 5932
Fun Miles 1092
Total Miles 7035*

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 150
Commuter Miles: 3485
Gas money saved: $632
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4254

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

odar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 208
Commuter Miles 5990
Fun Miles 1108
Total Miles 7109*

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 150
Commuter Miles: 3485
Gas money saved: $632
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4254

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

Normbilt
Commuter Days 208
Commuter Miles 5990
Fun Miles 1108
Total Miles 7109

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

*bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 157
Commuter Miles: 3660
Gas money saved: $645
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4389*

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

*Normbilt
Commuter Days 210
Commuter Miles 6050
Fun Miles 1108
Total Miles 7169*

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 157
Commuter Miles: 3660
Gas money saved: $645
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4389

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 94
Commute miles 1053
Total miles: 2039

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

Normbilt
Commuter Days 210
Commuter Miles 6050
Fun Miles 1108
Total Miles 7169

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 157
Commuter Miles: 3660
Gas money saved: $645
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4389

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

*lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475*

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2200
commuting: +/-1705

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

Normbilt
Commuter Days 210
Commuter Miles 6050
Fun Miles 1108
Total Miles 7169

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 157
Commuter Miles: 3660
Gas money saved: $645
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4389

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2325
commuting: +/-1815
rec/errands 495

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174[/QUOTE]


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385

Normbilt
Commuter Days 210
Commuter Miles 6050
Fun Miles 1108
Total Miles 7169

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359


woodway
Bike Commutes: 173
Commute Miles: 6199
Recreation Miles: 1102
Total Miles: 7301

Final for 2011, see you in 2012!


bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 157
Commuter Miles: 3660
Gas money saved: $645
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4389

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.


JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2325
commuting: +/-1815
rec/errands 495

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 15 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 124.5
Total Miles: 247.6
Bike trips/days driven instead: 1

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 210
Commuter Miles 6050
Fun Miles 1108
Total Miles 7169

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 157
Commuter Miles: 3660
Gas money saved: $645
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4389

rodar y rodar
Through Nov
Bike commutes: 224/226
Total pedaled miles: 3385
AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2325
commuting: +/-1815
rec/errands 495

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 24 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 166.5 forgot to log some
Total Miles: 398.6 forgot to log some

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Normbilt
Commuter Days 210
Commuter Miles 6050
Fun Miles 1108
Total Miles 7169

woodway
Bike Commutes: 145
Commute Miles: 5245
Recreation Miles: 1060
Total Miles: 6305

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 157
Commuter Miles: 3660
Gas money saved: $645
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4389

rodar y rodar
Year`s totals
Bike commutes: 236/238
Commute miles ~1600
Total pedaled miles: 3494

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2325
commuting: +/-1815
rec/errands 495

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 24 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 166.5 forgot to log some
Total Miles: 398.6 forgot to log some

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

One last update for me - the wife and I got out for a sweet 30 mile ride today!

Normbilt
Commuter Days 210
Commuter Miles 6050
Fun Miles 1108
Total Miles 7169

 Bike Commutes: 173
Commute Miles: 6199
Recreation Miles: 1132
Total Miles: 7331 

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 157
Commuter Miles: 3660
Gas money saved: $645
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4389

rodar y rodar
Year`s totals
Bike commutes: 236/238
Commute miles ~1600
Total pedaled miles: 3494

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2325
commuting: +/-1815
rec/errands 495

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 24 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 166.5 forgot to log some
Total Miles: 398.6 forgot to log some

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

*Normbilt
Second Career Best. 
Woodway always Squeaks by me on Mileage
rodar alway gets me in Commutes.
This December was Super Mild here as I Racked up 687 miles.
My Fun Miles were way off this year
In the Beginning of December I was Contemplating cutting back on commuting.
I've change my Vitamin Regiment, Eating better Sleeping More and Trying not to take life so serious.
I'll be 56 next year. I still love my single speeds. If I can't ride my SS it wouldn't be as enjoyable.

Couple other Stats
out of 6111 commuter miles a little better than 6000 was on a SS
I did not start working full time until April *

rodar y rodar
Year`s totals
Bike commutes: 236/238
Commute miles ~1600
Total pedaled miles: 3494

*Normbilt
Commute to work Days 212
Commuter Miles 6111
Fun Miles 1022
Errand Miles 97
Total Miles 7230 *

woodway
Bike Commutes: 173
Commute Miles: 6199
Recreation Miles: 1132
Total Miles: 7331

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174

EBrider
Commuter Days: 123
Commuter Miles: 3,910
Dirt Miles: 1,671
Road Miles: 1,096
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,677

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 157
Commuter Miles: 3660
Gas money saved: $645
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4389

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2325
commuting: +/-1815
rec/errands 495

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 24 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 166.5 forgot to log some
Total Miles: 398.6 forgot to log some

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar
Year`s totals
Bike commutes: 236/238
Commute miles ~1600
Total pedaled miles: 3494

Normbilt
Commute to work Days 212
Commuter Miles 6111
Fun Miles 1022
Errand Miles 97
Total Miles 7230

woodway
Bike Commutes: 173
Commute Miles: 6199
Recreation Miles: 1132
Total Miles: 7331

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174
*
EBrider
Commuter Days: 129
Commuter Miles: 4,114
Dirt Miles: 1,717
Road Miles: 1,148
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,979*

bedwards1000
Commuter Days: 157
Commuter Miles: 3660
Gas money saved: $645
MTB miles: 349
Total Miles: 4389

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2325
commuting: +/-1815
rec/errands 495

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 24 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 166.5 forgot to log some
Total Miles: 398.6 forgot to log some

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*My personal best*

Nice work Normbilt (and everyone else) I hope I'm still going as strong when I hit 56 (in 11 years). Good group of people here.

rodar y rodar
Year`s totals
Bike commutes: 236/238
Commute miles ~1600
Total pedaled miles: 3494

Normbilt
Commute to work Days 212
Commuter Miles 6111
Fun Miles 1022
Errand Miles 97
Total Miles 7230

woodway
Bike Commutes: 173
Commute Miles: 6199
Recreation Miles: 1132
Total Miles: 7331

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174

EBrider
Commuter Days: 129
Commuter Miles: 4,114
Dirt Miles: 1,717
Road Miles: 1,148
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,979

bedwards1000 **final**
Commuter Days: 160
Commuter Miles: 3735
Gas money saved: $691
MTB miles: 399 (I've got to work on this - need more trail time)
Total Miles: 4539

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 104
Commuter Miles: 2480
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2325
commuting: +/-1815
rec/errands 495

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 24 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 166.5 forgot to log some
Total Miles: 398.6 forgot to log some

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Normbilt said:


> *Normbilt
> out of 6111 commuter miles a little better than 6000 was on a SS
> I did not start working full time until April *


That's a damn impressive amount of SS miles!

I'm thinking of building up a SS for my commute. I think our commutes are similiar length and if my commute was flat I could probably manage to SS it every day. But with over 2000 feet of daily climbing, and a few 10%+ grades to climb, I could not manage a SS every day. Hats off to you for doing it!

I'm 52 BTW, glad to have another 50+er around!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I squeeked out (barely) a new mileage record for myself, too. Several different bikes, but all my miles were with triple rings!

And I want to claim a good job for all of us!


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

*51 years old and another record year for me. Pedal On everybody!*

rodar y rodar
Year`s totals
Bike commutes: 236/238
Commute miles ~1600
Total pedaled miles: 3494

Normbilt
Commute to work Days 212
Commuter Miles 6111
Fun Miles 1022
Errand Miles 97
Total Miles 7230

woodway
Bike Commutes: 173
Commute Miles: 6199
Recreation Miles: 1132
Total Miles: 7331

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174

EBrider
Commuter Days: 129
Commuter Miles: 4,114
Dirt Miles: 1,717
Road Miles: 1,148
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,979

bedwards1000 *final*
Commuter Days: 160
Commuter Miles: 3735
Gas money saved: $691
MTB miles: 399 (I've got to work on this - need more trail time)
Total Miles: 4539

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 114 (2 were 'in' only)
Commuter Miles: 2722
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2325
commuting: +/-1815
rec/errands 495

jfk
Commuter Days: 188
Commuter Miles: 1956
MTB Miles: 511
Total Miles: 3359

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 24 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 166.5 forgot to log some
Total Miles: 398.6 forgot to log some

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------



## jfk (Feb 5, 2009)

rodar y rodar
Year`s totals
Bike commutes: 236/238
Commute miles ~1600
Total pedaled miles: 3494

Normbilt
Commute to work Days 212
Commuter Miles 6111
Fun Miles 1022
Errand Miles 97
Total Miles 7230

woodway
Bike Commutes: 173
Commute Miles: 6199
Recreation Miles: 1132
Total Miles: 7331

Ranman
Commuter Days: Don't know SportTracks free doesn't have that report
Commuter Miles: 4605
Recreation Miles: All of them
Weight Lost 12lbs down to 174

EBrider
Commuter Days: 129
Commuter Miles: 4,114
Dirt Miles: 1,717
Road Miles: 1,148
Vertical Miles: 96
Total Miles: 6,979

bedwards1000 *final*
Commuter Days: 160
Commuter Miles: 3735
Gas money saved: $691
MTB miles: 399 (I've got to work on this - need more trail time)
Total Miles: 4539

AlmostQuick
Commuter Days: 114 (2 were 'in' only)
Commuter Miles: 2722
Total Miles: ?

mtbxplorer
total pedaled miles 2325
commuting: +/-1815
rec/errands 495

jfk
Commuter Days: 199
Commuter Miles: 2046
MTB Miles: 566
Total Miles: 3579

Lewy
86 days
2076 miles commuting
802 miles recreation.

Commuter Days: don't count. varies from 0-3 per week depending on work schedule and when I can get on the MTB
Commuter Miles: ~2000
Fun Miles: ~1025
Total Miles: 3025.7
Total climbing: 231,645 feet

lidarman
Commute days: 146
Commute miles 1767
Total miles: 3475

rashidkpc
Commuter Days: 75
Commuter Miles: 1742
Recreation Miles: 410
Total Miles: 2152

Self Motivated
Commuter Days 75
Commuter miles 1394
Fun miles 755
Total miles 2176

Dalton
Commuter Days: 117
Commuter Miles: 1152
Total Miles: 1160

Shayne
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 1091
Total Miles: ...+400

JAGI410
Bike Commutes: 200
Commute Miles: 976
Recreation Miles: 1125
Errand Miles: 172
Total Miles: 2268

martinsillo
Commuter Days: 86 Full Days and 9 Half days
Commuter miles: 948
Errands miles: 6
Recreation miles: 323
Total Miles: 1277

newfangled
Through May
Commuter Days: 95/95
Commuter Miles: 800ish
Play Miles: lots

CDA 455
Commuter Days: 42
Commuter Miles: 868.2
Fun Ride: 164.3
Errand Miles: 7.3
Total Miles For The Year: 1039.8 Miles. Final mileage for the year.

nachomc
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 573
Total Miles: 1143

RevRacer
Bike Commutes: 37
Commute Miles: 521
Recreation Miles: 372
Total Miles: 893

FROZENSS
commuter days - 74
Commuter km - 676
Fun time km - 204
total km - 880

torQ
Commuter Days: 24
Commuter Miles: 453.4
Total Miles: 879.4

Nateo:
Commuter Days: 52
Commuter Miles: 452.4
MTB Miles: 0
Total Miles: 452.4

JordyB
Commuter Days: 23
Commuter Miles: 383
Fun Miles: 74 (Racing: 34)
Total Miles: 457

moonraker
Commuter Days: 12
Commuter Miles: 328
2011 'Errands' mi: 15
2011 'Recreation' mi: 150
Total Miles: 493

Orkje
Bike commute days: 8
Commuting miles: 320
Train commute days: 2

golden boy
Commuter Days: 26
Commuter Miles: 313
Errand Miles: 59
Total Road Miles: 410

tsmosher
Bike Commutes: 29
Commute Miles: 265
Recreation Miles: 278
Total Miles: 543

dixie whiskey
Commuter Days: 36
Commuter Miles: 253.3
Other Miles: 136.8
Total Miles: 390.1.

molastotown
Commuter Days: 14
Commuter Miles: 191
Fun Miles: 191

athalliah
Commuter Days: 11
Car Days: 28
Commuter Miles: 187

BrianMc
Commuter Days: 24 (two on one day)
Commuter Miles: 166.5 forgot to log some
Total Miles: 398.6 forgot to log some

ScottNova
Commuter Days 10
Commuter Miles 135ish
Fum Miles (In the commute) .04 MI
Total Miles 135ish

Ducster
Commuter Days: 7
Commuter Miles: 106.4
Total Miles: 106.4

Climbercraig66
Commuter Days: 3
Commuter Miles: 58
Recreation Miles: 129
Total Miles: 187


----------

